# HP Officejet 6310 hpqscnvw.exe - application error



## taglady (Jan 9, 2007)

For the past 6 days, I have been trying to scan from the HP officejet 6310. It prints, copies, and faxes only pc generated coversheets. I have uninstalled and reinstalled software a zillion times and the error "hpqscnvw has encountered a problem and needs to close hpqscnvw.exe - application error". When I try to scan from Windows Image Acquisition, I get the error "Generic Host process for win32 services has encountered a problem & needs to close". When I tried HP supports fix for the WIA, It still gives me the same error. Any Ideas??????????


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

ARS had a thread on that which seems to have been resolved: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/24609792/m/673006391831


----------



## taglady (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, but that didn't work either! Any other advise????


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

taglady said:


> Thanks, but that didn't work either! Any other advise????


Have you installed IE7? If you did update, Had you disabled anti-virus first? Apparently there are some issues with HP and IE7. Try running HP update.


----------

